# is "volunteer" up yet ?



## AdmiralAK (Sep 16, 2001)

I tried to "volunteer" but I got this:



> Please Go to Main Page and LOGIN or Register for an account if you have none.



and I am logged in lol  so someting aint right 


Admiral


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2001)

Do you have cookies on?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

cookies are on 
(although they look so delicious that I am temped to have a bite )


Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

ok problem solved 

Browser cookies were on,
but forum cookies were not 
Turned em on (damn I'm good ) and I signed up 
Admin...I dare ya...pronounce my name hehehe  


Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 17, 2001)

Tried to make myself a "Deamonic Volunteer" but it doesnt work   Hey admin did u bless the serve with holly water ?? hehehe


----------



## Trip (Sep 25, 2001)

How many posts do we need to change our rank?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 25, 2001)

You are a junior member till your 100th post.
after that you are considered a seniot member.
YOu can change your rank (I made mine simply daemonic) by going to the control panel and editing your info 

Its in the same place where it asks you where you live and your interests


----------



## ScottW (Sep 25, 2001)

You have to wait 10 days or 10 posts (whichever comes later) before you are able to change your "Title". Using volunteer, moderator, or admin in your title is blocked, unless you are specifically assigned such a title.

Admin


----------



## Trip (Sep 25, 2001)

So after 10 days I can change my rank to anything without Admin, Moderator, or Volunteer in it...right?!

Kewl.


----------

